# There is a run on ammo going on.



## stowlin

Got my new pistol this week and wanted to order some ammunition. Unless the online retailers are messing with me the 350 round boxes of 9mm CCI went poof right out of my cart and so did a case of decent +P federals.


----------



## Gunn

I just came back from our discount store, shelves are full of everything but 22.


----------



## reartinetiller

I just reload my own and don't worry about what's on the shelf. Roy


----------



## Operator6

There is not a shortage in my local stores. Even .22 is available, plenty of it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

think he is talking online....


----------



## Operator6

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> think he is talking online....


I just put 1,000 rounds of 9mm FMJ in my cart at Cabelas and was in checkout with it asking me for my credit card number.

There's no shortage.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I didn't say there was..... he did "Unless the online retailers are messing with me the 350 round boxes of 9mm CCI went poof right out of my cart and so did a case of decent +P federals."


----------



## csi-tech

Never let a good panic go to waste. As soon as the Orlando shooting happened some retailers immediately hiked their prices by as much as 33%. Remember these retailers and call them out. Times like these are proof that we should all buy a little here, a little there. I can ride this panic out in comfort and I hope everyone else can too. Guns and ammo just happen to be the first thing to go. We should have a little of everything on hand.


----------



## Operator6

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I didn't say there was..... he did "Unless the online retailers are messing with me the 350 round boxes of 9mm CCI went poof right out of my cart and so did a case of decent +P federals."


Yeah, my point was and is........there's no shortage. There's plenty of ammo online and in ALL the stores in my area

The original poster needs to check out slickguns.com and click on ammo. Buy all he wants.

I just put another 1,000 of 9mm in my cart and was in checkout at Gander Mountain online.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Operator6 said:


> Yeah, my point was and is........there's no shortage. There's plenty of ammo online and in ALL the stores in my area
> 
> The original poster needs to check out slickguns.com and click on ammo. Buy all he wants.


I agree.... but he may be right in a week or so...:violent:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

just a matter of time until the Big O starts combining the terms "executive action" and "common sense gun reforms"..... we can all read the stitches on that fastball.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Obummer flapping his lips again. There was plenty of ammo at WALMART and Academy this weekend. It should be interesting to see what happens next week.


----------



## Waterguy

Freedom munitions offers reman .223 55gr at .28 cents per round. I just put 300 of them down the pipe today. Had 2 fail to feed, but determined that to be a magazine problem.

This was 2 three shot groups aimed at the top right corner of the target. (I'm cheap, targets cost money that could be spent on bullets and beans)


----------



## Chipper

We all know it's coming so plan accordingly. Whether today or next week obummer will pull something before he's out of office.


----------



## A Watchman

Forget the greedy retailers. Gunbroker.com ...... real auction and you only have to outbid the panicky 2A believers.


----------



## Operator6

I can buy 9mm ammo all day for .24 per round. Field and Stream had at least 50,000 rounds and Gander has the same.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Obammy isn't banging on his drum this time - counterproductive - this kind of activity and talking anti gun just plays into Trump's wheelhouse .... Hellery has little choice - she's totally committed to eliminating private ownership ....

won't see any run on guns or ammo from this - it'll be coming later in the month from the Cleveland problems ....


----------



## stowlin

Ammoman.com sold 47 cases out of 9mm on Sunday of one popular brand of 9mm. 

Actually the retailers that raise their prices are doing us a favor. It's when they run out the panic starts. If they raise their prices maybe they'll slow the flurry of sales until it dies off and normal returns.


----------



## 7515

I'm guilty.
I bought 1k of .223 and 500 9mm yesterday 
Also bought 10 30rnd mags for my AR

I was trying to get ahead of the shortage and price increases


----------



## Urinal Cake

I don't buy into this at all I call BS.
Go here and you have the world as your oyster!
In stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading supplies


----------



## Prepared One

No shortage yet here in Houston. Picked up 500 rounds of 5.56 this past week. Just remember Oblunder has several months to go and if the beast wins 2a goes in the garbage. Get what you want or need now.


----------



## stowlin

It isn't that they are out of stock, yet, it's just that buying as elevated seriously. SGAMMO.com basic 9mm rounds (115 fmj ) now $229 instead of $199 on Saturday. (CCI) several rounds OOS that were not. Sure there is still plenty but if you ordered yesterday they were shipping Tuesday. Order today they ship Friday. A three day bump overnight? You'd be crazy to ignore this reality.



Urinal Cake said:


> I don't buy into this at all I call BS.
> Go here and you have the world as your oyster!
> In stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading supplies


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

online carts are virtual....

if you have something in YOUR cart another person could buy the item before you do and get the last one

why does sit work that way?? if not a person (or a competitor) could load a bunch of items into an online cart and keep it there for hours stopping others from buying and messing up a competitor 

or

somebody may have updated the cart and changed a part number or SKU and poof it is gone


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

We all know these things will happen. There are nutjobs, and there will always be nutjob shootings, no matter what the laws are. 

Don't let yourself be caught in a situation where you have to panic-buy ammo, purchase it and other shooting supplies (if you reload, primers, powder, etc) on a consistent basis. 

People tend to overbuy guns and underbuy ammo. They will spend HUGE amounts on that new sweet tricked out 1911 and then pick up 50 rounds to keep around the house for it... that's CRAZY... if money is an issue, buy a plain-jane 1911 and 1,000 rounds... 

The survivalist/prepper mindset is simple... two is one, one is none... so it's better to have two "moderatly priced" quality firearms than one expensive 'dream gun'. It's better to have one quality gun with tons of ammo than one high-priced super-tricked out gun and 50 rounds to shoot through it.

Buy consistently, buy DEEP, store the rounds in a moisture-controlled environment (ammo boxes, etc) and they will outlast you if you don't shoot them.


----------



## Operator6

I walked into a local gunshop this Am
And the owner was there (former cop) and he was genuinely excited there had been another shooting........." Told me to buy now or I might not get one ". 

I should've told him the truth..... I probably own more guns than he had in his little piss poor shop. 

I'll never step foot in his door, even if he was giving them away.


The guy disgusted me.


----------



## stowlin

Honestly wouldn't have noticed this if I hadn't just got my new pistol and just saved up enough to make my order this weekend.


----------



## RedLion

There may end being a shortage, but it will not last long if there is one. The firearms industry has been working over-time since Obama has been in office, especially the past 4 years and will be able to catch up quickly if they get behind.


----------



## Seneca

If Trump gets elected and is able to convince people he's not after their guns or ammo, folks might calm down some and it's possible there might even be a surplus for a while as manufactures adjust to a slower less panic ridden market. I know wishful (glass half full) thinking on my part...LOL


----------



## csi-tech

I have decided to go to the LGS and pick up a few more AR lowers to keep in the stockpile. Just some Andersons that I will one day convert to some more carbines and maybe a varminter.


----------



## Operator6

Daniel Defense sent me an email introducing their new 32 round AR magazine.


----------



## SOCOM42

Today, S&W stock went up 7% and Ruger's 8%, anticipation?


----------



## SOCOM42

Just got word, the LGS had a run on ammo, AR's and handguns today 3-4x more than usual.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## 7515

The online seller I use sent out emails today saying ammo was selling fast. 
I checked them today and the price per round had not gone up. They were still honoring the sale price that were advertised


----------



## stowlin

9mm Luger Ammo at SGAmmo

While it's hardly a shut out the level of inventory now on this page compared to Friday when I planned to order and Sunday when I finally did is just amazing. It's my guess they went thru a million plus rounds of 9mm as many items were stocked in the dozens to a hundred cases and are now OOS.


----------



## Boss Dog

Glad I've got mine. Like to have a lot more but, if not, I'm good.


----------



## Operator6

Here , they put a limit on it........

https://www.natchezss.com/remington-umc-handgun-ammunition-bulk-23930.html

20,000 round limit. Lol !

Here's some more......
http://bulkammunition.net/cci-52001-9mm-full-metal-jacket-round-nose-115-gr-1050-rounds.html

Need another source ? Let me know

Edit add : Here's another .... http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...filiate-_-CJ-_-Slickguns+Inc-_-na&PID=4084797


----------



## stowlin

First one price looked great; till it hit $33 shipping.



Operator6 said:


> Here , they put a limit on it........
> 
> https://www.natchezss.com/remington-umc-handgun-ammunition-bulk-23930.html
> 
> 20,000 round limit. Lol !
> 
> Here's some more......
> CCI 52001 9mm Full Metal Jacket Round Nose 115 GR - 1050 Rounds
> 
> Need another source ? Let me know
> 
> Edit add : Here's another .... Blazer® Full Metal Jacket 9mm Luger 115-Grain Handgun Ammunition | Academy


----------



## stowlin

two of those are showing me $240 for that either with shipping or priced it was $209 going into the weekend.


----------



## RedLion

Operator6 said:


> Daniel Defense sent me an email introducing their new 32 round AR magazine.


So a mag that will actually fit 30 rounds. Nice.


----------



## Operator6

stowlin said:


> First one price looked great; till it hit $33 shipping.


233.00 delivered for 1,000 rounds of 9mm isn't bad. If you bought local you'd be paying tax, not as much but probably close to 14.00 on 200.00. That's 7%


----------



## Operator6

It's .24 a round at Walmart plus tax.......it's been that price for a few years now. 24.00 Winchester white box 100 rnd count.


----------



## BulletClub

Bought 350 of 9mm rounds at cabelas on friday. for around .23 a shot. wish I bought more now. Bought some 223 at my local fleet farm... Now I am going back and forth if I should buy that ar 308 I been wanting or the glock 19 in green. I cant really afford both, need to do some truck repairs. I will be buying the extended mags for glock 19 just in case someone wants to ban extended mags.


----------



## csi-tech

Stopping off and buying 3 AR 15 lowers. I have an AR but who knows what will happen? I may as well have 4.


----------



## RedLion

csi-tech said:


> Stopping off and buying 3 AR 15 lowers. I have an AR but who knows what will happen? I may as well have 4.


And once you have 4, you will want 10.....


----------



## Slippy

I've heard that a friend of a friend just added another 1000 rounds of 5.56 62 gr to his already deep stack...by I ain't sayin' who...

:vs_worry:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RedLion said:


> So a mag that will actually fit 30 rounds. Nice.


Old School.
(Civilians, Air Force, or Navy might not get that)


----------



## Operator6

I'm showing great restraint this cycle but I'm not sure how long I can hold out, I'm growing weary.


----------



## SDF880

I think I know Slippy's friend! I heard he ordered a bunch of 40 round Pmags, the new 32 round Daniel Defense mags, and some 30 and 20 round Pmags.

As for me I'm going over to Cabela's and poke around a bit. I bet I end up with a basket almost too heavy to carry!


----------



## SDF880

SDF880 said:


> I think I know Slippy's friend! I heard he ordered a bunch of 40 round Pmags, the new 32 round Daniel Defense mags, and some 30 and 20 round Pmags.
> 
> As for me I'm going over to Cabela's and poke around a bit. I bet I end up with a basket almost too heavy to carry!


Cabela's was very busy around the ammo area and on the gun counters. Looked to me like they had plenty of ammo and I ended up buying some 308 and 5.56.

Also stumbled on a brand new KelTec SUB2000 gen2 in 40SW and it followed me home. I have a Glock35 and the KT takes the same mag including the extended 22 round.


----------



## Mish

NRA and gun manufacturers love a good mass shooting!! Sales are good!!


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> NRA and gun manufacturers love a good mass shooting!! Sales are good!!


They "love" it? Really?

Hillary; is that you?


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> They "love" it? Really?
> 
> Hillary; is that you?


Are you going to deny that sales go way up after a mass shooting?!
It doesn't matter what side you are on...sales go up.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> Are you going to deny that sales go way up after a mass shooting?!
> It doesn't matter what side you are on...sales go up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes, sales go up. Did you not comprehend what I said? You said they love a good mass shooting. Your implication can't be denied, Hillary.


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> Are you going to deny that sales go way up after a mass shooting?!
> It doesn't matter what side you are on...sales go up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sadly it's like plywood sales before a hurricane.


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> Yes, sales go up. Did you not comprehend what I said? You said they love a good mass shooting. Your implication can't be denied, Hillary.


Forget politics. I'm being blunt. What company/industry wouldn't want sales to go up? Sales go up for gun manufactures when a liberal is in office and when there is a mass shooting.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> Forget politics. I'm being blunt. What company/industry wouldn't want sales to go up? Sales go up for gun manufactures when a liberal is in office and when there is a mass shooting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Better than forgetting about politics, reread how you said that.


----------



## Operator6

It's safe to say while every business enjoys increased profits it doesn't always like the reasons why there is an increase. 

It's like saying a pediatric oncologist hopes another kid gets cancer so he can buy a new car. That's just not the case, however everyone deserves to be compensated.


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> Better than forgetting about politics, reread how you said that.


I meant, it doesn't matter how I feel politically. 
Now stop fighting with me!! I'm woman!! I'm right!! lol 
Go do the dishes and take out the trash!!


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> I meant, it doesn't matter how I feel politically.
> Now stop fighting with me!! I'm woman!! I'm right!! lol
> Go do the dishes and take out the trash!!


Your political leaning caused you to imply what you did. 
Now strip and dance for your daddy!


----------



## Coastie dad

Denton said:


> Your political leaning caused you to imply what you did.
> Now strip and dance for your daddy!


I don't like it when mommy and daddy fight......:beat1:


----------



## inceptor

Mish said:


> NRA and gun manufacturers love a good mass shooting!! Sales are good!!


The reason sales go up is not the shootings, it's the politicians calling for a ban after one of these happen.

Don't blame the person, blame the gun. It's really good politics.

If guns didn't scare me, I would probably buy one.


----------



## Camel923

If the left gets a ban, good luck defending yourself or keeping what you have. Everything will fall like dominos once the door cracks open. Freedom given away is never given back. Nutball PA Senator Casey wants your weapons confiscated if you are suspected of a hate crime (misdemeanor). Sen. Bob Casey Wants to Ban Gun Sales to "Anyone Reasonably Suspected to be Guilty" of Misdemeanor Hate Crimes - Hit & Run : Reason.com. Where has due process gone for citizens?


----------



## prepperman

Slow and steady when you are stocking ammo. You never know when a crisis will cause a shortage. Who wants to wait for that to happen. Get prepared now. That's what it's all about.


----------



## csi-tech

I bought a box every week for a very long time. I would watch for sales and bulk deals etc. I'm happy now and ready to ride out any AWB, any panic, any ammo ban.


----------



## RedLion

prepperman said:


> Slow and steady when you are stocking ammo. You never know when a crisis will cause a shortage. Who wants to wait for that to happen. Get prepared now. That's what it's all about.


That is what I have been doing for years. Just the day before the Orlando attack I had enough $ to add 300 rounds of 855. Yeah not a lot of ammo or a great round, but chipping away all of the time means that I do not feel a need to panic buy. I bought all the components to reload 500 rounds of 77grn 5.56 the month prior.


----------



## stowlin

Lots of ammo hit the shelves or digital shelves of two sites I watch. 

SGAmmo.com loaded on their site 28 cases of Wolf Gold 5.56mm yesterday. I saw it at 28 cases at 5pm last night PST 6/14. The price was their usual $299 plus $16 shipping. I don't have a 5.56mm just wanted to see. Today they are gone but loaded with the cheaper steel case stuff. 9mm at this site is shot to hell and remains so. Only extremely hi end and low end products. 

Ammoman which I got some 45acp from a few months ago I liked for their free shipping over $99. Sadly they have plenty of stock on plenty of calibers but it's due to 15-20% price increases. What was $219 including shipping is now $249-259.


----------



## Operator6

I just left one of two Academy stores in my area. It is packed with any caliber you want from .22lr-.50 bmg.

They salesman said the other store has twice as much.......

Just reporting in........

Lol !


----------



## Operator6

Gander Mountain is packed with all caliber a except .22 shorts.


----------



## csi-tech

Operator6 said:


> Gander Mountain is packed with all caliber a except .22 shorts.


keep watching, keep watching, and..........it's gone. Awwww.


----------



## SGT E

Operator6 said:


> I just left one of two Academy stores in my area. It is packed with any caliber you want from .22lr-.50 bmg.
> 
> They salesman said the other store has twice as much.......
> 
> Just reporting in........
> 
> Lol !


And Gone!...Posted yesterday!

BREAKING: Academy Sports Pulling Modern Sporting Rifles From Shelves - The Firearm Blog

You might wanna go back and yank out your credit card!

Ooops too late again!

*"The most shocking development is that the conference call outlined a new policy requiring any sale of more than 10 boxes in a caliber that Academy deems an "assault rifle caliber" will require the buyer to furnish personal information that Academy is planning on keeping in a database, other employees have stated that they were just directed to "report the transaction" with no clear outline on how to do so."*


----------



## Operator6

csi-tech said:


> keep watching, keep watching, and..........it's gone. Awwww.


 I don't wait for panic at the disco. I ordered plenty 8 years ago and now I'm only interested in a few new caliber I've purchased, the 10mm and the .300 blackout.

Walmart ran a ZQI 556 and .308 sale about two years ago, I backed the truck up literally.


----------



## Operator6

SGT E said:


> And Gone!
> 
> BREAKING: Academy Sports Pulling Modern Sporting Rifles From Shelves - The Firearm Blog
> 
> You might wanna go back and yank out your credit card!


We are talking about ammo, not ar's.......but while they yanked them, the ARs are resting peacfully in the back and are for sale.

A local shop has close to 100 AR's in stock, another has loads of stripped lowers.

Panic if you wish, I'm prepped.

I did buy two 40 rnd pmags......I don't know why. Sickness ? 20.00 I couldn't pass'um up.


----------



## SGT E

Operator6 said:


> We are talking about ammo, not ar's.......but while they yanked them, the ARs are resting peacfully in the back and are for sale.
> 
> A local shop has close to 100 AR's in stock, another has loads of stripped lowers.
> 
> Panic if you wish, I'm prepped.


The article isn't about being prepped...I'm prepped as well but taking down personal information for people paying cash buying more than 10 boxes of .223 ammo? It's not required by anyone other than Academy and it's just so they can turn your ass in when the time comes?? Read a little deeper!


----------



## Operator6

I just left Academy, the other location in my area. It's packed full of ammo and no one is taking names. It's simply not happening here.
@SGT E

I bought one of these nice coolers for 20.00. I think that was a deal ! 








The white one.


----------



## Operator6

Winchester® USA Value Pack Handgun Ammunition : Cabela's

500 rounds of Winchester white box 9mm. 110.00 shipped !


----------



## SGT E

Operator6 said:


> I did buy two 40 rnd pmags......I don't know why. Sickness ? 20.00 I couldn't pass'um up.


I have that same sickness...Got 20 Magpul Gen 3's in Sand in today...Cant pass up mags on sale! Gunmagwarehouse has some deals at times!

May order 20 more tomorrow in Black...


----------



## SOCOM42

Was a busy day at the LGS, ammo and guns out the door.
S&W M&P's were a big seller along with M&P 15's.
Ammo, all types, high on handgun calibers.


----------



## csi-tech

My LGS owner said that he was selling M&P 15s really well and ordered a bunch to keep on hand before any of this. Smart move.


----------



## SOCOM42

csi-tech said:


> My LGS owner said that he was selling M&P 15s really well and ordered a bunch to keep on hand before any of this. Smart move.


Same with the LGS, had about 30 on hand Monday, somewhere about six left this evening when closed.
No scalping prices either on anything.
A bunch will be ordered in the morning.
Has Windham, Stag and Bushwackers also.


----------



## Operator6

SOCOM42 said:


> Same with the LGS, had about 30 on hand Monday, somewhere about six left this evening when closed.
> No scalping prices either on anything.
> A bunch will be ordered in the morning.
> Has Windham, Stag and Bushwackers also.


Is stag gone ? Whatever happened to that guy ?


----------



## SOCOM42

Operator6 said:


> Is stag gone ? Whatever happened to that guy ?


They went through a change of ownership.
I don't know what the vintage of these available ones are.
LGS always had good results with them.


----------



## bigwheel

Well if we are still talking about ammo..was at Academy Sports this AM. Picked up 500 rounds of .22 for 28 bucks or so. They had a deal on a bucket of Remington for 78 bucks. The guy said it was a nickle a round so aint sure how many was in there come to think on it. The math aint working out right. Also snagged another box of .30 thirty. They seem to stil have most anything a person might want.


----------



## A Watchman

Dad Gummit Bigwheel ........ Ya got hosed, there ain't no such thing as a deal on a Remington bucket of gold 22. You will see many miss feeds. A Ruger 10/22 might .... I say might be an exception......... and replace the battery in your calculator.


----------



## bigwheel

Well I didnt buy he bucket of Remington. I got Winchester Western. I think the guy said there was 500 in the box but I aint counted them and its not wrote on the box. Its a bullk pack. Reckon those will work ok?


----------



## SOCOM42

bigwheel said:


> Well I didnt buy he bucket of Remington. I got Winchester Western. I think the guy said there was 500 in the box but I aint counted them and its not wrote on the box. Its a bullk pack. Reckon those will work ok?[/QUOTE.
> 
> The only maker that I prefer is CCI.
> The Remington IMO is the least reliable.
> The quality of all the manufactures took a dive after the "thing" was elected.
> When I test guns today, I use only the CCI for the reliability compared to the others.
> It is a bitch to take out a gun you have worked on and have it malfunction, then have to figure out if it is the gun or ammo.
> So far the Winchester is in the middle of the quality, could change in either direction.
> 
> Today there are so many new to us makers of ammo that it can drive you nuts.
> I do not use any of the new ones, do not have the time or temperament.
> I used the CCI as a standard for purposes.
> There is at least six new makers products on the shelf's of the LGS, most of which I had never heard of 8 years ago.


----------



## bigwheel

Thanks for the scoop. I have a few mini mags so will save the Winchester for last.


----------



## Operator6

Federal bulk is what I've had the most trouble with. CCI runs great, Remington Golden Bullet runs ok for me. 

I have basically a Kidd rifle in a 10/22 receiver. I can reliably hit a quarter at 100 yards with it, perfect weather conditions. To do that I use Some Eley match grade stuff. At 50 yards I can routinely make head shots on squirrel sitting still, nothing to it.


----------



## MisterMills357

It happens every time that there is a mass killing, people panic and buy everything in sight. Jesus, is there any hope that courage will prevail in any matter now-a-days? It is like Chicken Little this, and Henny Penny that, and nobody has any sense.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Just left Walmart with 2 boxes of Perfecta 9mm and some 12ga #4's. They were a bit lite but Academy Sports had a full shelf.


----------



## Slippy

Buy a box or 3 every week or so then periodically make a bulk purchase. Seems to work for a real nice looking middle-aged slightly husky extremely intelligent man that some of you know...


----------



## Coastie dad

Slippy said:


> Buy a box or 3 every week or so then periodically make a bulk purchase. Seems to work for a real nice looking middle-aged slightly husky extremely intelligent man that some of you know...


Never thought of myself as slightly husky, but thanks, Slip.


----------



## A Watchman

Coastie dad said:


> Never thought of myself as slightly husky, but thanks, Slip.


Coastie ......... You trying to steal my thunder?


----------



## Coastie dad

A Watchman said:


> Coastie ......... You trying to steal my thunder?


Just taking my turn......
I'll go sit next to gambit's pool now.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

In canada the rumor is there is a run on anything starting with 22. Prices will be jacked and stocks will be low. Again. Yippee.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

SOCOM42 said:


> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didnt buy he bucket of Remington. I got Winchester Western. I think the guy said there was 500 in the box but I aint counted them and its not wrote on the box. Its a bullk pack. Reckon those will work ok?[/QUOTE.
> 
> The only maker that I prefer is CCI.
> The Remington IMO is the least reliable.
> The quality of all the manufactures took a dive after the "thing" was elected.
> When I test guns today, I use only the CCI for the reliability compared to the others.
> It is a bitch to take out a gun you have worked on and have it malfunction, then have to figure out if it is the gun or ammo.
> So far the Winchester is in the middle of the quality, could change in either direction.
> 
> Today there are so many new to us makers of ammo that it can drive you nuts.
> I do not use any of the new ones, do not have the time or temperament.
> I used the CCI as a standard for purposes.
> There is at least six new makers products on the shelf's of the LGS, most of which I had never heard of 8 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> CCI is by far my fav. Mini mags are my go to. Last year there was a lot of the CCI tactical stuff around. So i got a couple of cases. The stuff is a dream. It works in every semi auto Even my fussy mnp 22.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigwheel

Thanks for the update. Parted with the 9 mm...when the Baby Boy got gifted with the Beretta 92 f. I need to grab a box of .40s. Mr Sig really likes those..lol.


----------



## 8301

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the update. Parted with the 9 mm...when the Baby Boy got gifted with the Beretta 92 f. I need to grab a box of .40s. Mr Sig really likes those..lol.


I love the .40. It's a great compromise between blunt force trauma and high mag capacity. But while I don't have a 9mm the local cops are switching from the .40 to 9mm. Their studies show that with modern bullet types there is no statical difference in the results between a 9, a 40, and a 45 when it comes to dropping a bad guy fast. They used data from around the US over several years and decided that bad guys were just as incapacitated by the 9 as by the 40 and 45; and the 9 holds more rounds if they ever need to confront an ISIS weanie with a rifle.

Personally I'm considering switching from carrying my 23 oz XDs in 45acp to a 15 oz Kimber micro 9. I've never liked the XDs two stage trigger, I have to work too hard to get the perfect trigger squeeze while the Kimber micro has a very nice trigger and is easier to carry.

Problem is that while Kimber keeps advertising the micro 9 the gun shops tell me Kimber hasn't shipped any. Anybody want to buy my XDs after Kimber starts shipping micro 9 ? Just joking because I never want to meet any of you guys; but I probably will sell the XDs to justify paying for the Kimber.


----------



## bigwheel

I saw some stats on that here while back...seems like it involved the FBI was the prime mover to switch them back over. Sounds like they are back to square one on the big shoot out..in Florididdy which got several of them killed... which to prevent law suits for being undergunned gave birth to the 10mm and 10mm light..aka .40. I dont trust anything they allege. Those poor guys had snubby .38s and some smart guy had a Brownign Hi Power. The bad boys had a mini 14 and something else. Now I do sometimes hang out with this gun nut carpenter who claims double taps are more doable with 9 as opposed to a .40. Will testify I have held the Sig from every position and the sight picture is way out of focus for round two. Now has anybody heard of that dielemma?


----------



## 8301

bigwheel said:


> Will testify I have held the Sig from every position and the sight picture is way out of focus for round two. Now has anybody heard of that dielemma?


I've been working on double taps and two targets at different distances the last few weeks. Got to admit the lower recoil guns are faster; but at the same time most women would agree that bigger is better, most of us guys would agree for different areas of interest. That's why I've been carrying a small 45,,, but it's heavy in the hot GA summer days.

Carrying a big pistol scaring the women and children is not my idea of smart so I try to stay very concealed while carrying. I'd rather be less obvious when carrying something I'll probably never "use in anger".


----------



## SDF880

Geezh I drive myself crazy with this! Today I carried 9MM +P HP's and more capacity ! I had a Glock34 with a 33 round mag in it giving me 34 rounds of 124gr +P . Yesterday
I had my M&P40 15+1 165gr Ranger T ammo. I have some 45's laying in wait for their turn and I love 10MM. Choices choices! What do you all think? This day and age
I like something that starts with at least a 4 ! Shot placement, capacity, wound size and depth, recoil and second shot, enough to make your head spin! I hope to hell to never have to use
these but always ready! I'm always looking for an edge over the badguys, what do you'll think?


----------



## Medic33

bun-num-a-rang-there is a run on everything going on not just ammo.


----------



## Operator6

FoolAmI said:


> I love the .40. It's a great compromise between blunt force trauma and high mag capacity. But while I don't have a 9mm the local cops are switching from the .40 to 9mm. Their studies show that with modern bullet types there is no statical difference in the results between a 9, a 40, and a 45 when it comes to dropping a bad guy fast. They used data from around the US over several years and decided that bad guys were just as incapacitated by the 9 as by the 40 and 45; and the 9 holds more rounds if they ever need to confront an ISIS weanie with a rifle.
> 
> Personally I'm considering switching from carrying my 23 oz XDs in 45acp to a 15 oz Kimber micro 9. I've never liked the XDs two stage trigger, I have to work too hard to get the perfect trigger squeeze while the Kimber micro has a very nice trigger and is easier to carry.
> 
> Problem is that while Kimber keeps advertising the micro 9 the gun shops tell me Kimber hasn't shipped any. Anybody want to buy my XDs after Kimber starts shipping micro 9 ? Just joking because I never want to meet any of you guys; but I probably will sell the XDs to justify paying for the Kimber.


Let me tell you about Kimber. They are nice guns and in my experience they have been accurate.

IMO again through experience, Kimber has SORRY customer service.

I bought a Solo, 7 days later I just happen to have guests and used my front door only to find a soaking wet UPS envelope with a safety recall from Kimber.

The safety had a defect, some of the Solos would fire even though the safety was engaged.

I called them to ask how long they would keep the gun........

You know the answer they gave me ????

""We don't know......could be up to 6 months or more. """"

Needless to say I immediately told them that's not going to happen........ If I send my 700.00 7 day old pistol in.....You will give me an approximate return date.

They refused.......so I called my attorney who wrote them a letter threatening to take Kimber and the local shop who sold me the gun to court for fraud.

We contend that Kimber and the local shop conspired to sell a gun they knew was defective. The recall list was DEEP..... And had been going on go some time before I bought the gun yet Kimber waited until it was SOLD to recall it.

Rather than calling me to inform me of the defect, they sent me a letter unannounced.

Bottom line is IMO they are underhanded MOFOS.....

That said, I own two Kimbers and they are accurate.


----------



## 8301

Good to know about their customer service.


----------



## oldgrouch

I just worry that our very own Lady MacBeth will win so I buy a little something every time I go out. Today it will be a box of 7.62x54 for my SVT-40. I reload too. It doesn't hurt to think about the possibilities.


----------



## Targetshooter

I'm saving up to get more .22 lr when I see it were I can get 1000 + rounds at one time , I have 8000 + now working on my goal of 10,000 rounds , I have lots of 380 stocked up , I'm hoping by that time it will be cheaper and lots of it .


----------



## Medic33

SDF880 said:


> Geezh I drive myself crazy with this! Today I carried 9MM +P HP's and more capacity ! I had a Glock34 with a 33 round mag in it giving me 34 rounds of 124gr +P . Yesterday
> I had my M&P40 15+1 165gr Ranger T ammo. I have some 45's laying in wait for their turn and I love 10MM. Choices choices! What do you all think? This day and age
> I like something that starts with at least a 4 ! Shot placement, capacity, wound size and depth, recoil and second shot, enough to make your head spin! I hope to hell to never have to use
> these but always ready! I'm always looking for an edge over the badguys, what do you'll think?


I would work more on were the bullet is being placed rather that what style or even caliber the bullet is.
get that down and you don't have to worry what the magic bullet is.


----------



## bigwheel

Hear you on staying concealed. Trys not be any show dogs around here either. Never did have a small .45 came close a few times. Now did lug a big 4506 open at work for a decade or so but way to big to be an effective hide out gun. Should stow as good as any other with the right holster and reasonable sized gun. I still love my Crossbreed Super tuck for lugging the Sig around. Never had any issues with it other than the butt can scuff up the car seat in fancy cars. Carried it around open for a decade or so too. Fortuantely its the right size to work just fine either open or hid. Found this article somewhat interesting on .40 vs .45. Think they also talk about some 9 mm comparisons. The guy did nail it as to why and how the .40 got invented. Not everybody knows that..lol. 
.40 S&W vs .45 ACP - Difference and Comparison | Diffen


----------



## Operator6

Decisions decisions.......


----------



## stowlin

Operator6 said:


> Decisions decisions.......


I don't think I've ever bought a box of ammo? Cases yes but just a little box - nope?


----------



## Slippy

stowlin said:


> I don't think I've ever bought a box of ammo? Cases yes but just a little box - nope?


My theory is buy a box or 3 every week or so and then once a quarter make bulk purchases. Works for me.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> My theory is buy a box or 3 every week or so and then once a quarter make bulk purchases. Works for me.


He doesn't understand what it's like to go grab a Beer N Burger and have to pass 3 gunshops and 2 big box outdoor stores on the way. It becomes a " well I'll try that ". Some of that ammo was given to me by various dumbasses I hang out with.....


----------



## A Watchman

An ammo run? Yep, and as fast as I can.


----------



## stowlin

Operator6 said:


> He doesn't understand what it's like to go grab a Beer N Burger and have to pass 3 gunshops and 2 big box outdoor stores on the way. It becomes a " well I'll try that ". Some of that ammo was given to me by various dumbasses I hang out with.....


LOL 3 Gun shops, I can't stop laughing, I'd have to drive 90 miles in a circle to pass 3 gun shops LOL.


----------



## Slippy

stowlin said:


> LOL 3 Gun shops, I can't stop laughing, I'd have to drive 90 miles in a circle to pass 3 gun shops LOL.


That's right... San Francisco!?!

No gun shops allowed...:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## stowlin

Slippy said:


> That's right... San Francisco!?!
> 
> No gun shops allowed...:vs_no_no_no:


Oh they are allowed. Of course they are allowed. They can't pass a law prohibiting and they'd never do that because someone would sue them and win. No they wouldn't ban them. They simply impose rules upon them. For example the one that kicked the last gun store out last fall was a local only requirement that they video tape every transaction involving a firearm AND ammo. This video tape had to be transferred to the police department within 24 hours or maybe by the end of business. Also a digital copy of it had to be maintained for 7 years. And they wonder why the store shut its doors.


----------



## Slippy

stowlin said:


> Oh they are allowed. Of course they are allowed. They can't pass a law prohibiting and they'd never do that because someone would sue them and win. No they wouldn't ban them. They simply impose rules upon them. For example the one that kicked the last gun store out last fall was a local only requirement that they video tape every transaction involving a firearm AND ammo. This video tape had to be transferred to the police department within 24 hours or maybe by the end of business. Also a digital copy of it had to be maintained for 7 years. And they wonder why the store shut its doors.


FUBAR, just plain FUBAR.


----------



## bigwheel

We have enough ammo to light em up. Last two rounds for ourselves...just like John Wayne explained when fighting ******. Ok..a few more for the dogs and cats. Maybe a fifty round box of .22 just to make sure.


----------



## Fish

I have made a few orders with Cheaper than Dirt and also Sportsman's Guide over the last few weeks and CTD is running WAY behind on their orders. Now don't get me wrong, they have shipped everything I have ordered but it took just shy of 2 weeks to get my orders. They even have something on their website saying they are running behind. SG isn't as bad but they are a little slower than I would expect too.


----------



## Operator6

Cabelas has Remington 223 for .24 cents a round after mail in rebate. 

240 a thousand. Best deal I've seen in a while.


----------



## Operator6

Operator6 said:


> Cabelas has Remington 223 for .24 cents a round after mail in rebate.
> 
> 240 a thousand. Best deal I've seen in a while.


With shipping discount and state tax my total was 350.00 and I get a 100.00 mail in rebate.

So I paid 250.00 for a 1,000 rounds of Remington UMC. .223 55gr FMJ ammo.

I can live with that.......


----------



## Operator6

Correction......my total in Alabama was 358.40 at Checkout. Had 13 bucks state tax. 
-100 rebate = 258.40
That's a deal IMO.


----------



## Coastie dad

I'm still waiting on an order to be shipped from freedom ammo I placed June 17th. Lots out of stock with them.


----------



## Camel923

I predict it will get worse every time the beast rises in the polls. Watch out if she wins.


----------



## csi-tech

I have been watching guns, ammo and magazines very closely. It's all settling down and things are in stock. At least right now.


----------



## Operator6

Cabelas put my ammo on back order until late September. I requested they cancel my order.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> Cabelas put my ammo on back order until late September. I requested they cancel my order.


Frustrating and a waste of time. If you cannot deliver within a month, one should not advertise.


----------



## Operator6

A Watchman said:


> Frustrating and a waste of time. If you cannot deliver within a month, one should not advertise.


Really I'd wait a few months but with this order I can't do that.

The reason I bought into the deal is that there is a 100.00 rebate but it must be sent in by the end of July. If they don't ship the ammo until the end of September then I can't take advantage of the rebate because you have to send in the actual UPC off the box.

360.00 for 223 55 gr isn't that special of a price but the rebate made me bite at 260.00.


----------



## Operator6

Cabelas just emailed me and apologized. They promptly cancelled the order. I'm disappointed but happy they made the cancellation process quick and easy.


----------



## tc556guy

I'm an FFL part time
If anything, ammo demand around here is down.
Gun sales in June were extremely slow
Given some of the hysteria after Orlando, I am surprised that there isn't more of a run on stuff this time, because it seems like the Dems are serious this time about beating the ban drum until they get what they want.


----------



## Alteredstate

I have been in three gun and ammo selling stores in the last two days. The shelves are stocked full of ammo and fire arms.


----------



## csi-tech

Dunhams was busting at the seams with AR 15s and ammo. No problems right now.


----------



## SOCOM42

With the shooting of ten and the killing of three of them tonight in Dallas,

you can bet there will be a run on guns and ammo starting in the morning.

Wait until the demonrats start again on gun control also.


----------



## csi-tech

Yup, I think "Assault Rifles" just became a thing of the past.


----------



## Operator6

csi-tech said:


> Yup, I think "Assault Rifles" just became a thing of the past.


Just a matter of time. The writing has been on the wall for a while now.


----------



## Operator6

Found some CCI .22 short and LR ammo at Walmart. Federal .22 LR bulk box too. Plenty of ammo, infact they are about to put some ZQI .308 on clearence, says the Walmart girl. I should've went ahead and made them an offer.


----------



## stowlin

Good news for the country; Walmart will be stopping ammo sales in CA soon. More for the rest of you.


----------



## Camel923

In the time of plenty, prepare for the time of famine.


----------



## Operator6

Sportsman guide has fiocchi 9mm for 53.00 per 250 rnd box. Brass cased FMJ but it 115 gr. Bullet. 

Plinking ammo......good value tho.


----------



## SOCOM42

Got my 3k of 30 carbine ammo.

Ordered 5k of 124GR. 9MM Para.


----------

